# Report any Queries,bugs,etc about new temp here



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## mastershoes (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems like at the moment, pages will not display/allow more than 5 youtube videos.   That totally destroys my threads.  Ugh, put a lot of work into those.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 8, 2011)

If you change your avatar from a blank face on your profile page, you'll cause everyone with a blank face avatar to temporarily have yours for a few seconds. (Only you can see this glitch)


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

Now sure if it's a glitch or what, but in Opera, clicking your username in the upper right corner does...... absolutely nothing.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Now sure if it's a glitch or what, but in Opera, clicking your username in the upper right corner does...... absolutely nothing.


True for me as well, on Opera. Although I'm really not bothering much, as I don't even know what comes up when I click there.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > Now sure if it's a glitch or what, but in Opera, clicking your username in the upper right corner does...... absolutely nothing.
> ...



So it's a bug with Opera, great. This site was one of the few websites that worked flaewlessly with Opera, now it's on the list of partially broken with Opera is seems. Everything else works great though.

EDIT: Nevermind that, posting seems somewhat glitch in Opera. I had to click "Post" 3 times before it actually posted.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 8, 2011)

Apparently, in Internet Explorer (I suck, I know...), you can't create a new topic. If you click anywhere while in the new topic posting place, everything but the box for the topic's name disappears. Including the post topic button. so you can't make a new topic.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 8, 2011)

No quick link to the Release lists.....you know, where you can type part of a game name and get the release number.   I used that quite a lot and would like to access that again.

pix.gbatemp.net isn't working.  It's where all my pics are stored.  I need to access that to put my avatar back.  (at least I found my ava pic locally on my PC and was able to add it back)


----------



## Youkai (Oct 8, 2011)

Writing Posts and especially using Quick Edit makes my whole computer lag ...
man even if i just have the reply box open everything lags oO

I have a Intel I7 Quad Core 2,8GHz, ATI Radeon HD 5xxx (not exactly sure ) Win 7 32bit 3gb ddr3 ram


oh yeah i use IE 7 (hell is this annoying it doesn't even recon when i press ENTER -.- at least not without waiting several seconds...


----------



## Youkai (Oct 8, 2011)

ok cuz editing is even worse than only writing i will not edit my earlyer post again and do a double post instead -.-V

Now i cannot even create a new thread whenever i write something as title it searchs for similiar posts and the bow where i normaly write just disappears and in the browser it shows the yellow warning sign and says "Fehler" (Error)


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 8, 2011)

That's what I meant when I was talking about not being able to post a thread above...


----------



## YayMii (Oct 9, 2011)

Found a typo.
When a mod deletes a post, it says:





Note the "On Today" part.


----------



## Critica1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Profile background bug. Only allows you to change it once.

There is a bug from uploading a image from your computer. It seems it won't overwrite the existing file if both pictures are in the same directory.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know if this is a bug, but the first Front Page article isn't expanded by default.

Nvm -- it's an option, sorry 
fixed


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 9, 2011)

How do I receive notifications? None are appearing in my notification thing and I've followed a few threads and ticked to be notified immediately, using Google Chrome.

Edit: Whoops, I just noticed the options for the notifications.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 9, 2011)

i have uploaded my old avatar and everyone on my profile who didn't have an avatar had mine


----------



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2011)

Erhm, I can't shout from the front page..
EDIT: Found the setting..


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 9, 2011)

emmanu888 said:


> i have uploaded my old avatar and everyone on my profile who didn't have an avatar had mine


That's just a bug that you can see.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is a bug (it should be) but the iPhone safari cannot boot gbatemp directly using the URL (just shows white with 'untitled')


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2011)

After the redesign, all but 6 messages in my PM's were deleted apparently. All from the same user. Normal?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2011)

When I italicize and then unitalicize, the latter just makes weird characters like _this_â€‹

Edit: And my personal photo has turned into my avatar


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

query: How do I auto-expand the latest article on front page? I can't seem to find the portal options.

EDIT: found portal options. just clicked on the gear shaped icon and it came up.




Midna said:


> When I italicize and then unitalicize, the latter just makes weird characters like _this_â€‹
> 
> Edit: And my personal photo has turned into my avatar


Your avatar and personal photo is now considered one, meaning you can't have a separate avatar and personal photo. In the upgrade process, all of the avatars were lost (?) so your personal photo has been set as your avatar (there was no avatar for ppl without a personal photo).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2011)

no probs so far and love the new look! only complaint i have is my ignore list is empty now all the annoying little pricks i put in there are back out!


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> query: How do I auto-expand the latest article on front page? I can't seem to find the portal options.
> 
> EDIT: found portal options. just clicked on the gear shaped icon and it came up.
> 
> ...


I keep my avas on file so no problem. Anyway the italicizing problem is also with *bolding*â€‹, Strikethroughâ€‹, subscriptâ€‹, and all those other options. If you delete the characters after typing more text after them, it works. But it is an issue.

Edit: I have tested this with Chrome and Safari. It persists. And it's only when I'm unbolding while not selecting text; as in, to bold something and then make sure the stuff that i type after is not bold


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

Rayder said:


> No quick link to the Release lists.....you know, where you can type part of a game name and get the release number.   I used that quite a lot and would like to access that again.
> 
> pix.gbatemp.net isn't working.  It's where all my pics are stored.  I need to access that to put my avatar back.  (at least I found my ava pic locally on my PC and was able to add it back)


you can manage them here http://gbatemp.net/d86-pictures-from-gbatemp-pix


----------



## loco365 (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't see if a user is online from the postbit. I find it rather useful, but it's missing. I'm using Chrome if it matters.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> I can't see if a user is online from the postbit. I find it rather useful, but it's missing. I'm using Chrome if it matters.


Keep your cursor on the user's/member's name.





granville said:


> After the redesign, all but 6 messages in my PM's were deleted apparently. All from the same user. Normal?


Do you mean only 6 messages were gone?
Probably every PM should have been gone,IIRC
And the mods are working on this(see below).



Costello said:


> Old *private messages* are being converted to the new messenging system. Please wait as we convert them progressively.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 9, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see if a user is online from the postbit. I find it rather useful, but it's missing. I'm using Chrome if it matters.
> ...


Ah. I see. I still like the old way more. :/


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

emmanu888 said:


> i have uploaded my old avatar and everyone on my profile who didn't have an avatar had mine


Happened to me too.,maybe its a bug.


Team Fail said:


> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> > Team Fail said:
> ...


Yeah,you didn't have to move your cursor on them


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2011)

> *â€‹*
> 
> 
> *â€‹*
> ...


These. They appear when trying to use the text settings.
Font, size, bold, italic, strikethrough, underline, sub and sup all do this.
Any way to get this fixed?

;o;


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

The TM sign doesn't show up.
And a lot of people like me have them in their members title thing.


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> The TM sign doesn't show up.
> And a lot of people like me have them in their members title thing.


It's there for me


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't find any problems on Chrome.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

the profile background doens't make a mosaic with your image
see my profile


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

The "Bold" "Italic" "nderline" "Strike Through" and the other buttons in the reply box Works but shows random Letter (EX."*â€‹" shows up when you click bold)*

The Spoiler box looks bad and some pictures doesn't show up.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> the profile background doens't make a mosaic with your image
> see my profile


tile?


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> The "Bold" "Italic" "nderline" "Strike Through" and the other buttons in the reply box Works but shows random Letter (EX."*â€‹" shows up when you click bold)*
> 
> The Spoiler box looks bad and some pictures doesn't show up.



Already posted, so hopefully some notice'll be taken to it.

Really? I thought they did? 


Spoiler: Test











 Ooo, I missed the 'some' part ^^;;;


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

shlong said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > The "Bold" "Italic" "nderline" "Strike Through" and the other buttons in the reply box Works but shows random Letter (EX."*â€‹" shows up when you click bold)*
> ...


Look at this thread http://gbatemp.net/topic/308955-pony-threads-here/
Scroll down and you'll see lots of Missing Pictures.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > the profile background doens't make a mosaic with your image
> ...


thanks narayan!... i didnt saw the tile option
btw.... now I realize that my background is kind of girly


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > nintendoom said:
> ...


I think that's just the old emotes not working


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

The new Spoiler box is just a thick white rectangle that some other people can't even notice.

I say, the old one is better.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler



yeah it sucks


----------



## drake7707 (Oct 9, 2011)

To fix opening the menu in Opera when you click the user name remove the overflow: hidden in 






I removed it in dragonfly and then it showed up fine


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> The new Spoiler box is just a thick white rectangle that some other people can't even notice.
> 
> I say, the old one is better.


what? a button with a text "show" with loooong regtangular box are easily missed by some people?

edit: i like clicking buttons...that might be why.


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > The new Spoiler box is just a thick white rectangle that some other people can't even notice.
> ...


Yes.... Well, comparing it to the old one, This one doesn't really... look that... good. And can also be easily missed by people.


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 9, 2011)

Query:

When can we expect our old PMs back?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

Evo.lve said:


> Query:
> 
> When can we expect our old PMs back?



This.


Also, when will cropping tool be fixed?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler: Banned cuz



is the above spoiler working properly for you? not for me and FI, i'm using firefox.


----------



## prowler (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Banned cuz
> ...


If you look, 



Spoiler



and [title:] have been hyperlinked, that's probably why.



Spoiler: test



test


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> If you look,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



i see thanks. the new editing mode on/off toggle(not really sure if it's new) is a bit confusing.


----------



## Master_B (Oct 9, 2011)

This is what not good compared to previous version of gbatemp:

on the homepage... scrolling to "scene releases" --> behind the discussion the number of replies are missing... i always used this to determine if a game was worth playing... the more replies the more interesting the game.

would it be possible make this working again??


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 9, 2011)

Linking GBAtemp to Shoptemp is broken, just thought I'd point that out


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

You can't view your asked questions and answers n the ASK! section.


----------



## Ace (Oct 10, 2011)

My avatar got removed today by staff. When I try changing it, it changes to the one that got removed, even when I don't select the same image. Some help would be nice, since I don't want to keep getting warned over and over for something I cannot control.

EDIT: Nevermind, the issue fixed itself after like 20 Refreshes


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 10, 2011)

sweet lets test this new spoiler title out



Spoiler: don't click this or you'll be sorry!


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 10, 2011)

Edit 2: Never mind, figured it out.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 10, 2011)

G-Online v3 doesn't have the v3+ theme

http://gbatemp.net/newgon/


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

tapatalk.

that is all


----------



## kevan (Oct 10, 2011)

People using Chrome don't seem to be able to open spoilers with pics in them, but can open the pic outside of the spoiler.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

ron975 said:


> G-Online v3 doesn't have the v3+ theme
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/newgon/


Nor does the wiki.

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure if it been reported but the new PM system seems to be bugged, I have 2 very old PMs that seems to be have had new PMs appended to them and making the sender and the receivers of the original PM apart of the conversation.



Spoiler


----------



## chyyran (Oct 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> > G-Online v3 doesn't have the v3+ theme
> ...


The wiki works fine for me, new skin and everything.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 10, 2011)

Suggestion: Commenting on announcements. This bugs me for some reason.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 10, 2011)

Something wrong when clicking SPOILER button....

When you load any forums, threads, pages etc.. clicking SPOILER button is OK until some strange black screen appear. After that, SPOILER button is not responding....  

Another problem is SMILEY or EMOTICONS list which becomes disappear when clicking left and right button....


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2011)

DrOctapu said:


> Suggestion: Commenting on announcements. This bugs me for some reason.



Announcements are supposed to be there for the short term only, and then get removed when not needed any more. Although it isn't a terrible idea to enable comments for them it would be ultimately pointless because they would simply be removed when not needed any more.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Oct 10, 2011)

Other than a couple of the buttons looking out of place (at the bottom of each post, and on reply field), the old spoiler theme is gone (  ), and the quick reply being a bit... (I don't know how to describe it other than 'weird') it looks great


----------



## Covarr (Oct 10, 2011)

Are there any rules or guidelines for what will or won't be approved for custom CSS on blogs?


----------



## exangel (Oct 10, 2011)

I would suggest making the non-WYSIWYG input default unless WYSIWYG is toggled as default in the user's control panel.
I decided to actually read this thread before reporting my own encounter with the funky _â€‹ *â€‹ â€‹â€‹*_*â€‹*â€‹ showing up when I edit my replies on the new WYSIWYG in Chrome.
Loooooots of people use Chrome. >.>


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 10, 2011)

Suggestion:

I think the shoutbox has more linebreaks than necessary, so it displays less shouts in a given space than it could. I'd recommend two little tweaks:

Better format to get rid of unneeded line-breaks:

As it's almost always the same day just shorten the date and put the rest into the title/tooltip.

mthrnite (03:40 PM)


Save additional space and have the name a better optical bond to the message:

ipshoutbox.css line 61:

.sidebar_shout_div { 
padding: 5px 5px 0;


----------



## Youkai (Oct 10, 2011)

still not able to post a new thread + uploading a picture gives only
"Error *The server returned an error during upload" for me*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2011)

somethings wrong with the quick post it wont show up right away i have to refresh to see the post i've made. it just keeps saying saving post than hangs.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

in threads i find the dark theme too dark...
can you make it a bit more gray?

something like this http://forums.levelupgames.ph/index.php?/topic/44755-i-cant-download/


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

I've noticed on the dark theme that all of the regular members' names on the front page under the Latest Discussions are black, thus blends into the background and they can't be read.


----------



## Zowayix (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't download anything from FileTrip, even with the manual download button, since all download links seem to redirect to the home page of GBATemp instead of the actual file.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

something about the dark theme, paragraph tags have white background. just reporting.


Spoiler


----------



## KrzyInuYasha (Oct 11, 2011)

Portal Styles in Portal Config is not working I'm assuming it's from site updates are still being worked on. I don't know if the admins plan to keeps this feature or not, Personally I hope they do since I haven't like any of the newer styles used on the site. Hope you will get this fix soon and not drop it as I would hate to have to find another site to go to due to the PIA navigation now being used.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 11, 2011)

On the previous version when it automatically resized a gif the animation still worked, on this version I had to resize it myself (I know that makes me seem really lazy)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 11, 2011)

emoticons in quotes more than a level deep start messing up. 
Also, the 360 icon on the top only says Microsoft Xbox instead of Microsoft Xbox 360 when hovered over. Useless, I know, but i have OCD


----------



## chyyran (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoilers are broken for me.



Spoiler: Bob




TESTING


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

ron975 said:


> Spoilers are broken for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



you've spelled it wrong. try again.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

Clear your cache/fully refresh the page (F5) to get spoilers working again.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[spoilers are broken?]


----------



## chyyran (Oct 11, 2011)

Refreshed, and they work.

I know I misspelled it before, but what happened was that whenever I click a spoiler, nothing happens. It works now.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

just noticed...when the page is still loading i can open/close spoilers. but when it finishes loading...it won't work.
even when refreshed, cleared cache.
using google chrome


----------



## alidsl (Oct 11, 2011)

I can open/close spoilers in incognito mode, so clearing cookies and cache should work


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 11, 2011)

Make sure your cache is really refreshed.
My Chrome doesn't refresh it's cache half the time I tell it to


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

Is Highslide (or any alternatives) going to make a come back? Large images in threads on my netbook resolution is a pain to read and I'm sure it is for others too.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Is Highslide (or any alternatives) going to make a come back? Large images in threads on my netbook resolution is a pain to read and I'm sure it is for others too.


It's already there (I think) - see the image I posted here for an example (embedded within spoiler, just click it). It doesn't look like images are being auto-resized anymore though.


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

Clicking it does nothing really (still a pain) http://i.imgur.com/rSoZv.jpg
I was talking more about the auto-resizing.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh boy, yet another site gets a redesign that doesn't work well with broswer windows that aren't set to maximize. Horizontal scrolling is the devil, but I don't want my browser maximized.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but when I post BBCode stuff, I often get a weird string of characters:

_â€‹ - Example._
_â€‹_
_â€‹ - _â€‹ Now happening with every return

Until I take off italics. But a bit of a pain to get rid of (when I delete it, it undoes the BBCode stuff, then when I redo the BBCode stuff, it appears again).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2011)

SifJar said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but when I post BBCode stuff, I often get a weird string of characters:
> 
> _â€‹ - Example._
> _â€‹_
> ...


Click the lightswitch icon on the top left of the reply box to toggle editing mode. That should allow you to post BBCode without it automatically parsing or turning into unicode when posting.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 11, 2011)

_Yeah, that works_ but it means I have to learn any BBCode I want to use...Well, it helps anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2011)

SifJar said:


> _Yeah, that works_ but it means I have to learn any BBCode I want to use...Well, it helps anyway. Thanks.


After browsing forums for a long time, BBCode has become second-nature for me (as has HTML because of writing tons of sites).


----------



## Critica1 (Oct 11, 2011)

CSS optimization and compression is needed for website speed up.

http://gtmetrix.com/...mp.net/UH2F4vrM


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 11, 2011)

SifJar said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but when I post BBCode stuff, I often get a weird string of characters:
> 
> _â€‹ - Example._
> _â€‹_
> ...



Happens to me too. When I try to take off italics, it appears. And when trying to delete the _â€‹, _the italics turns on.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 12, 2011)

hi guys
how can I make my profile private to those who are not register in the site?
I remember that before this new v3, my profile was that way but now is public to everyone on the web


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

Pretty sure this hasn't been posted.
Not sure if it's just me, or just the blogs, but when trying to quote someone who has a "


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 12, 2011)

Question:Where is the notepad thingy.I found that useful and put some stuff in it but now its gone.
So is it gone and so is everything I put in it?


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Reason for edit: Just checked. Looks like you found it. ~VA


No, I didn't
I tried clearing the cache on firefox, but everytime I log off I can see my profile
sorry but... what do I have to do?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## lolzed (Oct 12, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> Question:Where is the notepad thingy.I found that useful and put some stuff in it but now its gone.
> So is it gone and so is everything I put in it?


http://gbatemp.net/m-ws

Check out the site index(very much over looked) and also the left side of the portal.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Reason for edit: Just checked. Looks like you found it. ~VA
> ...



Are you sure? Because I'm looking at your profile right now, and it says
Profile Privacy:  Hidden from guests
But if you're concerned that it's not right, in the upper right of any page, click "UserCP" (User Control Panel)

Scroll all the way down to "Extra Settings" and the option for Profile Privacy is found there.



shlong said:


> Pretty sure this hasn't been posted.
> Not sure if it's just me, or just the blogs, but when trying to quote someone who has a "


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure this hasn't been posted.
> ...


O hey, it worked 
Thanks Vulpes ^^


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 12, 2011)

Whenever I load the new GBAtemp on my iPhone it always shows a mobile site and I'll have to keep tapping 'full version' to get to the main one when I close safari.

I hope there's some way to permenantly switch off the mobile web cux it's kind of irritating doing it whenever I come to the forums via my iPhone.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2011)

UPDATE: Okay, phoenixgoddess27 has pointed out that some people do not have this option in their profile settings.







We'll look into the problem. 

But for now rest assured that if you had your profile set to private before the forum update, it is almost certainly still private now.

If you want to check that this is correct on your own, log out and try to access your profile.


----------



## Arras (Oct 12, 2011)

I understand you don't want people flooding the shoutbox so we have to wait 10 seconds between shouts, but why does it say I need to wait 2700 seconds now?


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

Arras said:


> I understand you don't want people flooding the shoutbox so we have to wait 10 seconds between shouts, but why does it say I need to wait 2700 seconds now?


You're a dirty spammer.
No but seriously what 

Also, I don't have the privacy option on my account either.


----------



## prowler (Oct 12, 2011)

Flood setting is kinda annoying, some people make two shouts in a row but now have to wait (it's not like any spammers gunna get in, you need to have 100 posts anyway), especially since you can't line break with the portal shoutbox.

Also dude, taskbar, what's up with it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2011)

If anybody finds that their profile is no longer hidden and wants to have the setting changed before we get the option back in everyone's UserCP, you're free to PM me about it and I'll gladly change the setting for you.

prowler_: Looks like the guy was watching a lot of videos when the screenshot was taken.


----------



## Arras (Oct 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Flood setting is kinda annoying, some people make two shouts in a row but now have to wait (it's not like any spammers gunna get in, you need to have 100 posts anyway), especially since you can't line break with the portal shoutbox.
> 
> Also dude, taskbar, what's up with it.


Shift+Enter should be linebreak. Edit: Meh, doesn't work here. Usually does in text enter fields.
The taskbar was me trying to convert a video and FFmpeg and Haali Media Splitter deciding they needed six running instances both. Don't ask me why.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 12, 2011)

Profile privacy setting hasn't been added back yet. Only global moderators and up will see it in their settings, since it's configured like that.
The setting won't work either way. I'll work on it.


And I changed the shout flood to 0.


----------



## Langin (Oct 12, 2011)

Is the spoiler problem fixed yet? Because I can't access spoilers in the Supercard forum trough opera.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> UPDATE: Okay, phoenixgoddess27 has pointed out that some people do not have this option in their profile settings.
> We'll look into the problem.
> But for now rest assured that if you had your profile set to private before the forum update, it is almost certainly still private now.
> If you want to check that this is correct on your own, log out and try to access your profile.
> ...



I was going to post the exact same image lol
I had my profile set to private before the forum update.. but now I can access to it
in fact... *I can see ALL the users profiles*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Is the spoiler problem fixed yet? Because I can't access spoilers in the Supercard forum trough opera.


yes, clear the cache then reload the page.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 12, 2011)

Privacy setting restored.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/293978-how-to-softmod-hack-your-psp/
http://gbatemp.net/topic/268289-psp-hackingmodding-faq-start-here/
check these two threads, is it just me or no matter what spoiler i open in the OP, only the first spoiler opens/closes.

but in the psp modding/hacking faq, the third spoiler works fine.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 12, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> Privacy setting restored.


thanks, now it works!

but still you can see the quick profile view, and find all the posts the user has made


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 12, 2011)

Narayan said:


> http://gbatemp.net/topic/293978-how-to-softmod-hack-your-psp/
> http://gbatemp.net/topic/268289-psp-hackingmodding-faq-start-here/
> check these two threads, is it just me or no matter what spoiler i open in the OP, only the first spoiler opens/closes.
> 
> but in the psp modding/hacking faq, the third spoiler works fine.


Should be fixed, refresh your cache (again )



NahuelDS said:


> thanks, now it works!
> 
> but still you can see the quick profile view, and find all the posts the user has made


The privacy setting is meant hide your profile info, not your posts (which would be almost impossible).


----------



## Youkai (Oct 12, 2011)

Still

Error *The server returned an error during upload*

+

Cannot open new Topic


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 12, 2011)

You only see the title field?
What browser do you have?


Also, where are you trying to upload? The quick upload?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 12, 2011)

Quote pyramids no longer work. (Was this intended? )
....And GBATemp broke Firefox.


Spoiler











EDIT: Spoilers don't work for me either apparently.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 12, 2011)

When I edit a post with a quote in it, the quote tags disappear and if I want the quote to stay I have to requote it and copy that back to the post I want to edit.


----------



## giantpune (Oct 13, 2011)

im not really sure how to describe this bug, so i will use pictures

1) start a new post, and write the "code" tags



Spoiler











2) open up some program that lets you copy/paste highlited text.  im using Qt Creator


Spoiler











3) press ctrl+a, ctrl+c to select all the text and copy it


Spoiler











4) go back to the post at gbatemp and press ctrl+v.  the text is pasted into the box, and all the colors and formatting are correctly applied



Spoiler











5) click that "More reply options" button in the lower right.  OH SHIT! all that pretty formatting is now dead 


Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2011)

giantpune said:


> _*snip_


It's still there, just hit "Preview Post". That's not a bug as such, just the way that the editor behaves.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 13, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> giantpune said:
> 
> 
> > _*snip_
> ...



Did you not _see_ the "Post Preview" he posted?


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2011)

I noticed you had it in code tags (Edit: you actually said it yourself, I only looked at the last pic aha), they get rid of formatting.
	
	



```
[color=#800000]test[/color]
```


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2011)

SifJar said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > giantpune said:
> ...


That's the automatic "Post Preview" that you get when switching to the full editor. Although it does appear that I was mistaken, color tags shouldn't be showing up within codeboxes anyway.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there something special to do to make a youtube link work properly ?
Here is my post : http://gbatemp.net/topic/305732-hp-touchpad-fire-sale-a-hacking-future-ahead/page__view__findpost__p__3930934


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 13, 2011)

Mbmax said:


> Is there something special to do to make a youtube link work properly ?
> Here is my post : http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__3930934



You just post the link without any special tags and DON'T Edit the post afterwords.


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2011)

Mbmax said:


> Is there something special to do to make a youtube link work properly ?
> Here is my post : http://gbatemp.net/topic/305732-hp-touchpad-fire-sale-a-hacking-future-ahead/page__view__findpost__p__3930934




```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XDmKGmn4vs => 9XDmKGmn4vs => [yt]9XDmKGmn4vs[/yt]
```
[yt]9XDmKGmn4vs[/yt]

But yeah, pwowly's way is easier ;O;

​​


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2011)

Easier way without the extra clicks and deleting
	
	



```
[media=youtube]9XDmKGmn4vs[/media]
```


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 13, 2011)

@shlong : it's exactly what i did without luck.

@prowler_ : the media tag worked.

Thanks for your answers guys.


----------



## giantpune (Oct 14, 2011)

create a post and copy/past this into it   http://pastie.org/2692058 .  it looks ok until you click the "post" button.  then it gets all screwed up.  



Spoiler





```
0000:0000 | 04 60 54 83  01 00 C3 BE  53 54 41 52  54 20 57 49 | .`T...&#195;&#190;START WI
0000:0010 | 54 48 20 36  30 2C 30 30  30 20 00 00  04 EA 55 83 | TH 60,000 ...&#234;U.
0000:0020 | 01 00 C3 BE  53 54 41 52  54 20 57 49  54 48 20 36 | ..&#195;&#190;START WITH 6
0000:0030 | 30 2C 30 30  30 20 00 00  04 FA 54 83  01 00 C3 BE | 0,000 ...&#250;T...&#195;&#190;
0000:0040 | 53 54 41 52  54 20 57 49  54 48 20 32  35 30 20 47 | START WITH 250 G
0000:0050 | 4F 4C 00 00  04 00 55 83  01 00 C3 BE  53 54 41 52 | OL....U...&#195;&#190;STAR
0000:0060 | 54 20 57 49  54 48 20 32  35 30 20 47  4F 4C 00 00 | T WITH 250 GOL..
0000:0070 | 04 AD 75 D5  03 00 C3 BE  49 4E 46 49  4E 49 54 45 | .&#173;u&#213;..&#195;&#190;INFINITE
0000:0080 | 20 4D 4F 4E  45 59 20 46  4F 52 00 00  04 AD C9 D5 |  MONEY FOR...&#173;&#201;&#213;
0000:0090 | 03 00 C3 BE  49 4E 46 49  4E 49 54 45  20 4D 4F 4E | ..&#195;&#190;INFINITE MON
0000:00A0 | 45 59 20 46  4F 52 00 00  04 AD 59 DE  03 00 C3 BE | EY FOR...&#173;Y&#222;..&#195;&#190;
0000:00B0 | 49 4E 46 49  4E 49 54 45  20 4D 4F 4E  45 59 20 46 | INFINITE MONEY F
0000:00C0 | 4F 52 00 00  04 AD 1C DF  03 00 C3 BE  49 4E 46 49 | OR...&#173;.&#223;..&#195;&#190;INFI
0000:00D0 | 4E 49 54 45  20 4D 4F 4E  45 59 20 46  4F 52 00 00 | NITE MONEY FOR..
0000:00E0 | 04 9E 34 B4  07 00 C3 BE  4C 45 56 45  4C 20 41 4E | ..4&#180;..&#195;&#190;LEVEL AN
0000:00F0 | 44 20 53 54  41 54 49 53  54 49 00 00  04 BD 97 BF | D STATISTI...&#189;.&#191;
0000:0100 | 07 00 C3 BE  4D 41 47 49  43 20 50 4F  49 4E 54 53 | ..&#195;&#190;MAGIC POINTS
0000:0110 | 20 44 4F 4E  27 54 00 00  04 FF 59 15  7E 00 C3 BE |  DON'T...&#255;Y.~.&#195;&#190;
0000:0120 | 41 4C 57 41  59 53 20 48  41 56 45 20  36 35 35 33 | ALWAYS HAVE 6553
0000:0130 | 35 20 00 00  04 FF 5A 15  7E 00 C3 BE  41 4C 57 41 | 5 ...&#255;Z.~.&#195;&#190;ALWA
0000:0140 | 59 53 20 48  41 56 45 20  36 35 35 33  35 20 00 00 | YS HAVE 65535 ..
0000:0150 | 04 01 A9 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 41 4C 4C | ..&#169;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE ALL
0000:0160 | 20 43 41 52  44 20 54 59  50 45 00 00  04 02 AB 13 |  CARD TYPE....&#171;.
0000:0170 | 7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 41 4C 4C  20 43 41 52 | ~.&#195;&#190;HAVE ALL CAR
0000:0180 | 44 20 54 59  50 45 00 00  04 03 AD 13  7E 00 C3 BE | D TYPE....&#173;.~.&#195;&#190;
0000:0190 | 48 41 56 45  20 41 4C 4C  20 43 41 52  44 20 54 59 | HAVE ALL CARD TY
0000:01A0 | 50 45 00 00  04 04 AF 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45 | PE....&#175;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE
0000:01B0 | 20 41 4C 4C  20 43 41 52  44 20 54 59  50 45 00 00 |  ALL CARD TYPE..
0000:01C0 | 04 05 B1 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 41 4C 4C | ..&#177;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE ALL
0000:01D0 | 20 43 41 52  44 20 54 59  50 45 00 00  04 06 B3 13 |  CARD TYPE....&#179;.
0000:01E0 | 7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 41 4C 4C  20 43 41 52 | ~.&#195;&#190;HAVE ALL CAR
0000:01F0 | 44 20 54 59  50 45 00 00  04 07 B5 13  7E 00 C3 BE | D TYPE....&#181;.~.&#195;&#190;
0000:0200 | 48 41 56 45  20 41 4C 4C  20 43 41 52  44 20 54 59 | HAVE ALL CARD TY
0000:0210 | 50 45 00 00  04 08 B7 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45 | PE....&#183;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE
0000:0220 | 20 41 4C 4C  20 43 41 52  44 20 54 59  50 45 00 00 |  ALL CARD TYPE..
0000:0230 | 04 FF AA 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 49 4E 46 | .&#255;&#170;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE INF
0000:0240 | 49 4E 49 54  45 20 32 35  35 20 00 00  04 FF AC 13 | INITE 255 ...&#255;&#172;.
0000:0250 | 7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 49 4E 46  49 4E 49 54 | ~.&#195;&#190;HAVE INFINIT
0000:0260 | 45 20 32 35  35 20 00 00  04 FF AE 13  7E 00 C3 BE | E 255 ...&#255;&#174;.~.&#195;&#190;
0000:0270 | 48 41 56 45  20 49 4E 46  49 4E 49 54  45 20 32 35 | HAVE INFINITE 25
0000:0280 | 35 20 00 00  04 FF B0 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45 | 5 ...&#255;&#176;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE
0000:0290 | 20 49 4E 46  49 4E 49 54  45 20 32 35  35 20 00 00 |  INFINITE 255 ..
0000:02A0 | 04 FF B2 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 49 4E 46 | .&#255;&#178;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE INF
0000:02B0 | 49 4E 49 54  45 20 32 35  35 20 00 00  04 FF B4 13 | INITE 255 ...&#255;&#180;.
0000:02C0 | 7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45  20 49 4E 46  49 4E 49 54 | ~.&#195;&#190;HAVE INFINIT
0000:02D0 | 45 20 32 35  35 20 00 00  04 FF B6 13  7E 00 C3 BE | E 255 ...&#255;&#182;.~.&#195;&#190;
0000:02E0 | 48 41 56 45  20 49 4E 46  49 4E 49 54  45 20 32 35 | HAVE INFINITE 25
0000:02F0 | 35 20 00 00  04 FF B8 13  7E 00 C3 BE  48 41 56 45 | 5 ...&#255;&#184;.~.&#195;&#190;HAVE
0000:0300 | 20 49 4E 46  49 4E 49 54  45 20 32 35  35 20 00 00 |  INFINITE 255 ..
0000:0310 | 04 FF 52 AD  05 00 C3 BE  52 4F 4F 4B  53 20 53 54 | .&#255;R&#173;..&#195;&#190;ROOKS ST
0000:0320 | 41 52 54 53  20 57 49 54  48 20 00 00  04 02 53 AD | ARTS WITH ....S&#173;
0000:0330 | 05 00 C3 BE  52 4F 4F 4B  53 20 53 54  41 52 54 53 | ..&#195;&#190;ROOKS STARTS
0000:0340 | 20 57 49 54  48 20 00 00  04 5A 54 AD  05 00 C3 BE |  WITH ...ZT&#173;..&#195;&#190;
0000:0350 | 52 4F 4F 4B  53 20 53 54  41 52 54 53  20 57 49 54 | ROOKS STARTS WIT
0000:0360 | 48 20 00 00  04 1E 56 AD  05 00 C3 BE  52 4F 4F 4B | H ....V&#173;..&#195;&#190;ROOK
0000:0370 | 53 20 53 54  41 52 54 53  20 57 49 54  48 20 00 00 | S STARTS WITH ..
0000:0380 | 04 1E 58 AD  05 00 C3 BE  52 4F 4F 4B  53 20 53 54 | ..X&#173;..&#195;&#190;ROOKS ST
0000:0390 | 41 52 54 53  20 57 49 54  48 20 00 00  04 1E 5A AD | ARTS WITH ....Z&#173;
0000:03A0 | 05 00 C3 BE  52 4F 4F 4B  53 20 53 54  41 52 54 53 | ..&#195;&#190;ROOKS STARTS
0000:03B0 | 20 57 49 54  48 20 00 00  04 00 0A 00  7E 00 C3 BE |  WITH ......~.&#195;&#190;
0000:03C0 | 4E 4F 20 52  41 4E 44 4F  4D 20 42 41  54 54 4C 45 | NO RANDOM BATTLE
0000:03D0 | 53 20 00 00  04 00 0B 00  7E 00 C3 BE  4E 4F 20 52 | S ......~.&#195;&#190;NO R
0000:03E0 | 41 4E 44 4F  4D 20 42 41  54 54 4C 45  53 20 00    | ANDOM BATTLES .
```


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 14, 2011)

If I quote a post with a quote in it already, it takes away all the quote tags. When I press preview or post after that, it acts as if no quotes were ever in the post.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Vulpes. ^^ Its all ok now.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)

Imma do a test of an embedded youtube player.

With:
	
	



```
[yt][/yt]
```
[yt]X9YMU0WeBwU[/yt]

Now:
	
	



```

```
  ?WTF?

Now:
	
	



```

```


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

just wanna point out that when someone quoted you after he posted(edited the post and added the quote), you won't get notifications that you've been quoted.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 14, 2011)

Narayan said:


> just wanna point out that when someone quoted you after he posted(edited the post and added the quote), you won't get notifications that you've been quoted.



Pretty sure that that's not a bug, because it would cause a huge strain on the server if it did. I think it only registers it as quoting when you've hit the quote or multiquote button and immediately make a post of it.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

when you quoted me, was it after you posted or you just added the quote?


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 14, 2011)

Dunno if this have been reported already but we have lost all the smiley in the threads previous the update.
The .gif of the smiley is not found.

One example among a lot of post : http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__2682671
The link to the smiley bow.gif in this thread is :

```
http://gbatemp.net/topic/215395-maio-moonshell-all-in-one-for-acekards/style_emoticons/default/bow.gif
```
Where it should be :

```
http://gbatemp.net/public/style_emoticons/default/bow.gif
```



Sora de Eclaune said:


> If I quote a post with a quote in it already, it takes away all the quote tags. When I press preview or post after that, it acts as if no quotes were ever in the post.



Yeah i noticed this bug too.
I had to fix myself the missing quote bbcode in my answer here : http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__3926574


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just noticed that in firefox 7.01 that I can only open the first spoiler tag in a post and when clicking on a different spoiler it will always open the first tag instead. It may have already been posted, but it could just be my browser and not an actual bug.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 14, 2011)

Disregard all of my previous bugs. As it turns out, only quotes that were on a post BEFORE GBATemp updated are the ones that are broken.



clonesniper666 said:


> I just noticed that in firefox 7.01 that I can only open the first spoiler tag in a post and when clicking on a different spoiler it will always open the first tag instead. It may have already been posted, but it could just be my browser and not an actual bug.


I'm using the same version and don't have that problem. Maybe an app you're using is the problem.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 15, 2011)

Most of the times, spoilers when clicked won't open. :c
I'm on Chrome.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Disregard all of my previous bugs. As it turns out, only quotes that were on a post BEFORE GBATemp updated are the ones that are broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep it must have been either WOT or the Norton stuff that caused it because after disabling them it works now.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 15, 2011)

I can tell a lot of work is constantly being done on the spoilers to try and fit them into the previous style of spoilers

When you go to the gallery and press view old pictures, it says you're at home


Spoiler












and the paragraph tags [p= ][/p] are completely broken, and even when they do work they don't show on the homepage


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 15, 2011)

It says you're at the portal because Dynamic pages are portal pages, but with different content in the main block.

[np][/np] tags should work fine.
If they don't show on the portal, refresh your browser cache.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 15, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> It says you're at the portal because Dynamic pages are portal pages, but with different content in the main block.
> 
> [np][/np] tags should work fine.
> If they don't show on the portal, refresh your browser cache.


i just figured out a bit ago that it changed to [np][/np], i guess the full paragraph formatting will never be completed 

Edit: the portal doesn't seem to be updating with the update i made to the post, i cleared my cache... it only shows 1 comment when there's 2, i guess it just hasn't updated yet or something


----------



## geminisama (Oct 16, 2011)

I just noticed some, "bugs"? On both Aurora and Firefox, hovering the mouse over a username no longer opens up that little box, and clicking the X near signatures doesn't do anything, so I can't disable sigs.

Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, I'm having that problem among others. I'm currently compiling all the javascript errors that I find so that TJ might be able to make sense of them and figure out where the problems lie. 
geminisama, can you use the shoutbox at all?


----------



## geminisama (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, shoutbox on the main page seems to show up correctly.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2011)

Showing up is not the problem. Can you post in it?Thank you for your help. You're having all the same problems I am.


----------



## mameks (Oct 16, 2011)

The shoutbox page is still broken (neither the 'clear' nor the 'shout' action work, 'refresh' does)
Also I can't comment on any statuses?
Paarish said he was having the same problem as me with statuses.
Tried with Firefox and Chorme, nothing works.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey shlong, use the shoutbox on the portal for the time being.


----------



## giantpune (Oct 16, 2011)

What's the deal with the ignored users?  With the old format, I racked up a decent list of people that I am ignoring.  Even with this new design, I see entries like "you have chosen to ignore XXXXX user.  Click here to view whatever they said..."

However, when I go to my account settings, it says "You are not ignoring anybody."  What will happen when I try to ignore somebody else?  I dont want it to forget my list of ignored people or anything like that when I try to add 1 to the list.


----------



## dukemagus (Oct 16, 2011)

things got... strange since the update... any bbcode buttons (bold, italic, quote, spoilers, etc) are gone from the reply page and if i try to edit something, the text appears full of html tags and stuf (like < p> or &quot)

due to this things, quoting and replying is becoming pretty hard...

screenshot below (i still remeber some tags... but is WAY easier when you can quote, spoiler, bold or italic some text just pressing a button)






when i searched the forums for any similar complaints (keywords: bbcode tags) it says there's a button on the left that enable the bbcode buttons, but i don't see it

is there a way to change back to the old gbatemp? it was way easier to post there.


----------



## mameks (Oct 16, 2011)

giantpune said:


> What's the deal with the ignored users?  With the old format, I racked up a decent list of people that I am ignoring.  Even with this new design, I see entries like "you have chosen to ignore XXXXX user.  Click here to view whatever they said..."
> 
> However, when I go to my account settings, it says "You are not ignoring anybody."  What will happen when I try to ignore somebody else?  I dont want it to forget my list of ignored people or anything like that when I try to add 1 to the list.


According to [member='Veho'] and [member='phoenixgoddess27] you have to start again when you add someone D:Also Vulpes: The portal one does work, it's just less nice you know?It's also kinda heavier as it has the whole Portal with it, I think But yeah, the portal shoutbox works, it's just the page one that's broken, as well as commenting ;O;Quick edit's also not working, it takes you to the top of the page.


----------



## ferofax (Oct 16, 2011)

Dunno why, but for some reason I can't seem to make spoilers show up. The button's there, but it does nothing. Using Google Chrome 14.0.835.202 m on Win64.


----------



## mameks (Oct 16, 2011)

Also the formatting in my last post in here's all messed up.
There should be line breaks, but there aren't :c
Where words/emotes have been merged that's where they should be. Just saying c:


----------



## Youkai (Oct 16, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> You only see the title field?
> What browser do you have?
> 
> 
> Also, where are you trying to upload? The quick upload?




I see everything untill i press somewhere than everything except title vanishes

I use Internet Explorer 8.0.760.1.17514

And i tried to use the upload when posting a post to add the picture .... but even if i make it only some bytes small still no chance to upload.


P.S. can't you do something about the buttons below each post ? I can't say i like the new design but if at least these ugly buttons would
be made a little bit more fitting into the background like they were before it would make it much easier.
Before they blended perfectly into the design now they gut the //// lines and are just plain and ugly maybe remove the boarder and make the color and pattern fit.



----------
edit
---------


k

looks like you already fixed this posting bug i had ? just tried to start new thread and the text box didn't disapear this time ...


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 16, 2011)

dukemagus said:


> things got... strange since the update... any bbcode buttons (bold, italic, quote, spoilers, etc) are gone from the reply page and if i try to edit something, the text appears full of html tags and stuf (like < p> or &quot)
> 
> due to this things, quoting and replying is becoming pretty hard...
> 
> ...


The problem I can see from the screenshot above is that the editor isn't loading at all.

It should look like this.
http://gbatemp.net/tj/EditorScreen.png



Youkai said:


> I see everything untill i press somewhere than everything except title vanishes
> 
> I use Internet Explorer 8.0.760.1.17514
> 
> And i tried to use the upload when posting a post to add the picture .... but even if i make it only some bytes small still no chance to upload.


Costello changed something for IE8 I believe, maybe it changed something. (Another world had the same problem and it works for him now)
If not I'll give it another look.

Uploader when posting a post? You mean Attachments? Because those won't work, the upload directory is write protected.
It's not supposed to be visible for that reason.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## Youkai (Oct 16, 2011)

*	Attach Files*
Used *0bytes* of your *500K* global upload quota (Max. single file size: *500K*)
Try our advanced uploader (requires Flash 9)


Well for me its visible just gives out an error message


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2011)

Just posted a topic about the shoutbox bug but only just noticed that the mods already knew about it  I'll request a lock for my thread


----------



## Arras (Oct 16, 2011)

Page 4.33333333333? Right.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 16, 2011)

The voting system is messed up. Try voting for any game and see what happens.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2011)

Also we should show the star rating of a thread by the title of something, that way you can see the rating before you click on the thread


----------



## giantpune (Oct 16, 2011)

shlong said:


> According to [member='Veho'] and [member='phoenixgoddess27] you have to start again when you add someone



So is there any method to retrieve my current list of ignored people?  It must be existing somewhere, since these people are still ignored.  I would really hate to lose it and then end up accidentally reading some of the stupid shit these people are saying that made me ignore them in the first place.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2011)

giantpune said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > According to [member='Veho'] and [member='phoenixgoddess27] you have to start again when you add someone
> ...


Just found them in the DB. They're in a column in the members table.
The new IPB uses a separate table it seems.
I'll try to extract the member_ids and insert them manually in the new table.

What options do you want? Ignore everything? Or just posts?


----------



## giantpune (Oct 17, 2011)

id like the most aggressive ignoring possible.  so there's less of a chance that ill hear what they have to say


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 17, 2011)

giantpune said:


> id like the most aggressive ignoring possible. so there's less of a chance that ill hear what they have to say



This comment just tickles me..
"I want to be as passively aggressive as possible!"
Not making fun of you, it makes sense. But the wording is amusing.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2011)

giantpune said:


> id like the most aggressive ignoring possible.  so there's less of a chance that ill hear what they have to say


Ok, do they show up in your ignore prefs now?


----------



## giantpune (Oct 17, 2011)

yep, there is a list of people in there now. so i can add more without fear of losing the current list.  thanks


----------



## Necron (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't know if it is an error of the new temp, but now I get a lot "502 Bad Gateway" and can't enter the temp for some minutes (sometimes even an hour).
A few minutes back, I opened 5 threads to read, and 4 of them gave me the 502 error.
Using Firefox 7.0.1, Win XP SP3.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 17, 2011)

Mbmax said:


> Dunno if this have been reported already but we have lost all the smiley in the threads previous the update.
> The .gif of the smiley is not found.
> 
> One example among a lot of post : http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__2682671
> ...



Here's a fix for that problem: http://bit.ly/o9rLYj

User script that gets the old images showing up in old threads. Works in Chrome. Should work in Firefox, Opera and any other browser that supports user scripts.

EDIT: Oops. Well it does fix the old images, but it also breaks any images posted since the update. I'd better try and fix that...

EDIT: Here we go: http://bit.ly/nJPuFV - this one fixes the old images and keeps the new ones working too


----------



## giantpune (Oct 22, 2011)

word wrap is broken in the "plain" editor.  


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Oct 22, 2011)

Spoiler



snipped for security reasons


firefox 7.0.1


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 22, 2011)

So the mobile version doesn't open spoiler tags. I'm on an Android


----------



## SifJar (Oct 22, 2011)

Porygon-X said:


> So the mobile version doesn't open spoiler tags. I'm on an Android


"I'm on an Android" is not even a little useful here. There are hundreds of possible browsers you could be using on said Android, each of which works differently. Which one are you using?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 23, 2011)

SifJar said:


> Porygon-X said:
> 
> 
> > So the mobile version doesn't open spoiler tags. I'm on an Android
> ...


In this case, it doesnt make a difference. Spoilers don't currently work on the mobile theme in any browser.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2011)

Still slow after posting- if anyone wants to know
Still nice, though


----------



## Rydian (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like I'm unable to edit the first post here...
http://gbatemp.net/topic/293978-how-to-softmod-hack-your-psp/
All the bbcode comes up as HTML.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## air2004 (Oct 28, 2011)

well , not sure if this is a bug but ...... I cant copy and paste anymore here , by that I mean , copying the text from anywhere be it a website or my own pre-saved txt , and then just pasting it .....the other thing I dont like is , what happend to the start a new topic button with in a topic ? now I have to jump through hurdles to get info from here , so I no longer ask questions , I just google it :-/


----------



## giantpune (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there a way to ignore topics created by somebody?  We have a list of people that we have deemed too stupid to hear from, and we can ignore their PMs and their posts in topics.  But whenever somebody on my list created a thread, I see it in the forum list.  And then I might not recognize the person's name and remember that they are an idiot.  So I click the topic, and all that is there in the first post is "you have chosen to ignore blablablablabla.  click here to read this".

Im not going to click and see what they have to say.  And I feel reasonably confident that I dont care what other people are saying in response to whatever nonsense it was that got put into the post that i didnt see.  I think it would be better if I just didnt see the entire topic at all - like on ostrich burying its head in the sand.


Also, is there a button to click to ignore somebody?  With the old layout, you could hover over their name, click a link to go to their profile, and eventually you got a shiney button that said "ignore this user".  With this new layout, the only ways ive seen to add somebody is to manually highlite their name, copy it, go to my options, and then paste their name in the box.  I think a button was way more convenient.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 31, 2011)

Quotes don't work in Chrome.
Copy + Paste doesn't work in Chrome
And where the hell is 'My last 10 posts' ?!! I used to rely on that!


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> Quotes don't work in Chrome.
> Copy + Paste doesn't work in Chrome
> And where the hell is 'My last 10 posts' ?!! I used to rely on that!


I'm using Chrome and all of these things work for me ._.

>floaty thing 
>my content 
>this


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 31, 2011)

^ Aint no floaty thing happening
Neither ctrl+v not rightclik>paste are working.
I saw that section, now kindly tell me how to order it by *my post activity*. I don't care how popular the threads are or how many replies they have, I wan't to know the last few that *I posted in* and be able to jump straight back to those posts. You know, the feature that I have been using for a few years now.

Chrome 15.0.874.106m
Windows & Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Oct 31, 2011)

For the copy paste issue you can try clearing cookies & cache since I got chrome 15.0.849.0 and can copy paste normally .

And is this close to what you are looking for ? clicking on the post no. in the right sends you straight to the post .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 1, 2011)

the lagg is back and with a vengeance 15-20+ sec lagg here had to hammer the reply button to get this must be every1 camping to see if ss is leaked


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 1, 2011)

i dont know if this is people hotlinking images or something but i am getting A LOT of broken jpg indications.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 2, 2011)

Testing SPOILER now!



Spoiler



Testing 1-2-3... OK! Baby!  



Using CHROME is works!! 

But using FIREFOX is doesn't works...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 2, 2011)

Spoiler: works for me



firefox 7


----------



## tueidj (Nov 3, 2011)

Using the "last post" links doesn't seem to account for deleted posts in the thread, if there's been a lot of posts removed you end up landing several pages before the most recent post.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 3, 2011)

Apparently it doesn't count deleted posts as "visible", even when they are.
I made a few changes for it, but until I can port it to the other server, it won't have much effect.
It might work if you're on the sd-29958.dedibox.fr server (though the page count may still be wrong in searches, like View New Content)


----------



## Ace (Nov 4, 2011)

So.... Why is the theme not changed in Ask GBAtemp?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2011)

Whenever I try to rate a release of any platform, it seems my browser window starts again in the same browser window. It's like browserception 
Try it, and you'll see what I mean. Happens both on Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 6, 2011)

follow this topic doesnt work i set a topic up to tell me straight away when a reply happens and i have not received any emails ever.


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> follow this topic doesnt work i set a topic up to tell me straight away when a reply happens and i have not received any emails ever.


Neither, I just get the notifications in the floaty thing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 7, 2011)

Might be a stupid question, but have you configured your notification settings in the UCP? You can vary settings for notifications by email or otherwise, and maybe you haven't set it up for email.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2011)

you have to set it up now?

well what you know it worked


----------



## Arras (Nov 13, 2011)

This happened when I tried to rate a game on the front page. Firefox 8, JavaScript enabled for GBAtemp.net.


Spoiler


----------



## Coto (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL at above !

-

I was logged, looking through Wii - Console and Discussions then suddenly, upon loading the next page ..



Spoiler











Using Firefox 7 (Nightly builds) X64. I have not any problems login here, clicking profiles or watching content seen only as a logged user


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread would be handy to staff members,I guess.
So kindly rather than making new topics,post here

Question- will the calender show some events (like tempas,wifi night) also?


----------



## giantpune (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## tueidj (Nov 27, 2011)

What's the deal with these ads popping up in the middle of threads?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2011)

tueidj said:


> What's the deal with these ads popping up in the middle of threads?


http://gbatemp.net/topic/314528-gbatemp-gets-new-sponsor-etcome/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## tueidj (Nov 27, 2011)

Well that thread says this:


Costello said:


> (*PS:* this also marks the end of annoying/random ad banners stuck at the bottom of the window for guests and newcomers.)


So now instead of just the unregistered people getting a banner at the bottom, everyone gets spammed with the exact same ad multiple times while viewing threads?

PS: the problem I reported earlier about the last post links not going to the end of the thread is still not fixed after three weeks, how long does it take to update "the other sever"?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2011)

tueidj said:


> Well that thread says this:
> 
> 
> Costello said:
> ...


what do you mean about links not showing? could you post a screenshot?

also that image isn't really that big, some sigs are actually thicker.


----------



## tueidj (Nov 27, 2011)

If a thread has deleted posts, clicking the "most recent post" link from the thread listing page doesn't take the deleted posts into account. This link for example, instead of taking you to the last post of the thread you end up two pages back in the middle of a bunch of deleted posts.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2011)

Whats with the banners in between posts?


----------

